# just testing



## shell (Nov 15, 2007)

if i've worked out how to add a picture...if i have, its jaffa


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

just lovely


----------



## shell (Nov 15, 2007)

thankyou carol, i'll attempt the other 3 now...


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

oh nice the first one looks like my old ARK he was lovely cat but we still have ROYAL


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

your cats are lovely shell, i do love jaffa,


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice pic's


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Lovely cat


----------



## shell (Nov 15, 2007)

most people in my street know and love jaffa, accept the old bag over the road, but thats another story


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

shell said:


> most people in my street know and love jaffa, accept the old bag over the road, but thats another story


That "other story" could quite well be my mother


But it's not...


----------



## shell (Nov 15, 2007)

i could well be the fastest member to get banned at this rate!!


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

shell said:


> i could well be the fastest member to get banned at this rate!!


 That made me lol Shell


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Awww Jaffa is gorgeous! He looks just like a cat I had, beautiful colourings.


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely cats, but then what cats arent, love um all


----------

